# FS: Lightning GTX 680s + PSU



## kennebell347

*ONE 680 SOLD/ PRICE DROP ON THE OTHER!*

Up for sale are both of my MSI GTX 680 Lightnings. I bought these cards roughly 7 months ago then deployed to Afghanistan and never got a chance to run them long. They have zero issues and do not even have dust on them. They were never overclocked. 

I have the complete packaging with everything as it would come new as you can see in the pictures below.

Asking $325 shipped for each OBO. These were $549 six months ago and are the best 680s you can get.

Both 680s SOLD!!!



I am also selling my OCZ ZX850 watt PSU. I ran this for about a year and a half and had zero issues with it. I ran crossfire and SLi setups on this and it worked flawlessly. I do NOT have the packaging this originally came in. But all cables are included. 

PSU SOLD!

I also am selling two GTX 580 Lightning Xtremes for a close friend. I have personally seen these cards and owned one of them before I sold it to him. They have zero issues.. he is just looking to upgrade to one single card. 


He is asking $300 for BOTH cards.
SOLD!!!!!


PM me if you have any questions or would like specific pictures!


----------



## kennebell347

Throw some offers out there! I do not need these cards or PSU.


----------



## kennebell347

ONE 680 has sold. ONE MORE TO GO!


----------



## m3incorp

HI, I sent you a PM.


----------



## kennebell347

Psu sold!!


----------



## kennebell347

Price drop on the 680!


----------



## m3incorp

Do you still have the 680 and what is the price?


----------



## m3incorp

kennebell347 said:


> Psu sold!!



I've sent you messages and emails that I have not received the PSU after two weeks of payment.


----------



## kennebell347

m3incorp said:


> I've sent you messages and emails that I have not received the PSU after two weeks of payment.



Messages and emails replied to. Item shipped today.
 Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## kennebell347

Second 680 still available. Make an offer!


----------



## jonnyp11

kennebell347 said:


> Second 680 still available. Make an offer!



$55 , that's all i got


----------



## speedx77x

Hmmm how's 60 lol Before i make my final decision just tell me would this be better than my 6850 and is it quiet?


----------



## kennebell347

Added two gtx 580 lightning xtremes


----------



## m3incorp

m3incorp said:


> I've sent you messages and emails that I have not received the PSU after two weeks of payment.



I did indeed receive the item and the explanation was understandable.


----------



## kennebell347

BOTH GTX 580's SOLD


----------



## kennebell347

Any offers at all on the second GTX 680?


----------



## kennebell347

One GTX 680 Lightning still for sale!

Happy NEW YEARS!


----------



## xxmorpheus

is this the 2gb or 4gb?


----------



## kennebell347

xxmorpheus said:


> is this the 2gb or 4gb?



Its the 2GB Lightning edition. MSI for some reason never made a Lightning Xtreme edition for some reason like they did with the 580s, or I would have gotten those.


----------



## kennebell347

Price drop on the last 680 to $275 shipped OBO


----------



## kennebell347

Second gtx 680 sold!!


----------

